# Breeding Burmese, a het green albino x green



## [email protected] (Oct 29, 2008)

hi, What would be the offspring of breeding a green burmese with an albino burmese het for green..

im trying to work it out is there possible albino green?

ta, Dave


----------



## claire_e_dodd (Sep 18, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> hi, What would be the offspring of breeding a green burmese with an albino burmese het for green..
> 
> im trying to work it out is there possible albino green?
> 
> ta, Dave


Not up on burms but providing both green & albino are recessive, (which is likely) the offspring would be;

50% green het albino
50% normal het green & albino

No, you would not get albino greens unless you green was het albino, then there would be a small chance.


----------



## paulh (Sep 19, 2007)

Both albino and green are recessive mutant genes, so Claire's answer is a bullseye.

I've seen albino green Burms. They are a pretty uniform golden yellow. Very pretty, in my opinion. They are sometimes called banana Burmese.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 29, 2008)

ye i thought so, just toying with it in my head lol..

thanks, Dave


----------



## nikko_cali (Jan 5, 2009)

Her answer is dead on. I have an albino green male. He's about 5 1/2 months old around 5' 6" and is retaining his coloration a tad bit better than normal albinos I've had in the past.


----------

